# Computer speaker interference



## Jay_JWLH (Apr 30, 2008)

I have an Acer Aspire X3900 with speakers (USB powered). However because of the Wireless N (Netgear) router nearby, it has an annoying noise. So you need to keep the both of them apart, which according to the layout of the computer desk isn't so great.

I couldn't find a statement like the device complying to part 15 of the FCC rules. Because if that was the case, it should be able to accept "accept any interference received".

So the question is, should the speakers accept outside interference? Or is it of acceptable quality?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

That type of interference is typically picked up by the speaker wires. You can get that type of noise from numerous devices, such as cordless phones or cell phones. Your only solution is to move things around in such a way to minimize the issue.


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Apr 30, 2008)

You have provided alternative answers.

I'm confident it is because of the wireless router nearby. Kept a distance away, the interference is minimal. If anything it would be because it is USB powered (why I mentioned it). Who knows how the power might fluctuate when it is powered by the computer rather than a power point. I still blame the wireless router.
At the moment, it gets put a distance away. So if anything, we live with it.


----------



## jessi11 (Mar 16, 2011)

It is possible that the placement of the computer could cause it to pickup interference. If possible, adjust or move the computer to an alternate location. For example, try moving the computer to the floor instead of on top of a desk.


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Apr 30, 2008)

I am starting to think that everyone is starting to deviate from the question here. The speakers are fine right now. They are just to the left of the screen. *Just answer the question*, if you can.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Everyone has answered the question.

It's interference, as you're already aware. 

1) determine the cause of the interference

2) remove/eliminate the offending device OR (as everyone is trying to point out) rearrange your desk to reduce the impact.

In any case, you first need to determine the cause.


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Apr 30, 2008)

Dogg said:


> Everyone has answered the question.
> 
> It's interference, as you're already aware.
> 
> ...


As mentioned from the start, I know what the cause is. Because of the wireless N router nearby. And I have taken preventative measures, by putting the speakers a distance away.

And again, mentioning part 15 of the FCC rules, and the fact that it doesn't happen to have that printed on the speakers.

And again, should the speakers accept outside interference, and is it of acceptable quality?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

FCC rules don't matter. The "guidelines" have no bearing and only apply to the device. In this case, the speakers. The interference is very likely being picked up (induced) by the speaker wires.

And speakers, at least computer speakers, are shielded (and tested) to verify that they don't cause interference. This was a big issue back in the day of CRT monitors.


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm just speaking from a legal point of view, less of a technical point of view. If it was able to accept interference as written on it, I could justify complaining that it didn't do just that. They came with the computer (which is somewhat new), and were temperarily replaced with another set of speakers that didn't have this problem. Even my personal computer speakers don't have this problem next to another wireless router in the house.

I can guarentee that it isn't the speaker cables out of my personal experience just now. Whether it be the cables coming from the computer to the first speaker, or the cables between the two speakers, if you put the cables accross the wireless router nothing happens. But when you put just one of the actual speakers nearby, the problem occurs.

I barely remember the CRT interference days. Doesn't stop someone having fun with a magnet though.  But then came degussing. Still.... do you think it is fair that the speakers should have this issue or not?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

As they aren't labeled or marked as complying with the FCC "policy" that you are mentioning, I don't see the issue. If would maybe be a bigger deal if they were "FCC compliant" and had this issue. But again, as I pointed out, most household devices are compliant and yet still induce or suffer from interference. It's a fact of life. Your only course of action is to deal with it, or get replacement hardware that works in your environment.


----------



## stephen911 (May 13, 2011)

As a sound engineer I would guess the interference is due to unsheilded wiring. Don't stand by the microwave with a cordless phone. Same idea. EMW interference. The FCC doesn't have anything to do with it.

Flat screen LCD or CRT Monitor?


----------

